# Taste of the Wild



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I feed my guys taste of the wild pacific stream. My two year old golden was having some itchy skin issues so I switched. LOVE IT! Grain free, great protein, all life stages so I can feed it to my four month old golden as well. Plus they love it.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I feed mine TOTW Pacific Stream and she does fine.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia has been on TOTW roasted fowl formula since we adopted her 2 years ago and is doing great on it. No more ear infections.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Our 2 girls have been on TOTW for past 2 yrs..

the roasted fowl and Pacific stream formulas..
grain free and low calorie to boot..[under 400]
occasionally we switch to Canidae platinum but only for a bag or 2 to break it up for them.

never a days problem and always firm stools from both of them..

ocassionally we would switch to Canidae platinum for a couple bags but noticed a lot of scratching [Canidae maybe?] so now 
exclucively use TOTW..


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We've been feeding TOTW since Gibbs was at his breeder. He's had only the salmon formula until last week. I think he was smelling a little fishy from the salmon (??) so I am mixing the salmon with a new bag of fowl. I want to try the lamb soon. It looks like a good formula, and lower in protein like the salmon. I tossed around changing foods, but I just can't justify changing if it's working for him. He has a beautiful coat, bright eyes, energy, clean ears.  I had to figure out that I was going to change him for *me* instead of what's working for him.


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

I was feeding TOTW to Luna before we got Sunny. She did very well on it, as all of the other foods I had tried gave her the runs. We moved an inconvenient distance from the feed store, so I bought a bag of Blue, which Sunny is on. Luna does okay, but not great and Sunny is also ok, but I have noticed some loose stools. Luna did terribly on other grain free foods, including Origin and Canidae. I could not feed the pacific stream, only because the cats would not quit eating it (it made our 2 year old cat sick, but she kept eating it). I simply avoid it for the cats sake. I am going out tomorrow to buy the TOTW though, because Luna does very well on it and I think Sunny will too. It is worth the drive for their health. I hope Sunny likes it


----------



## RaeRae1706 (Nov 4, 2010)

Plus, I feel better feeding them an all life stages food, rather than giving them both large breed puppy when Luna is already 10 months and only 50lbs.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

I just bought a small bag of Sierra yesterday. What a coincidence! Rocky has been doing great on Orijen 6Fish for the last 9 months. Before that he was on Acana Pacifica and before that NB Sweet Potato and Fish. The last bag of 6Fish looked completely different in color and shape. After a few days, Rocky started to scratch and developed dermatitis on his belly. I called Champion and they said no changes had been made and encouraged me to try another bag. It looked the same and Rocky did not improve. We are pretty sure that Rocky had never eaten lamb so I decided to try Sierra. I mixed it 50/50 with 6Fish for dinner last night and breakfast this morning. So far so good. Rocky LOVES the stuff. We think Rocky is allergic (or can not tolerate) chicken, beef, venison, oatmeal and eggs so we have limited choices.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

We've been feeding TOTW for the last couple years to our goldens. We love it for them. We've had no problems and it really made a huge difference in our two rescues who both came to me with major skin issues. They had been on the fowl one, but we just recently switched to the bison one.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Still doing the transition with Izzy. Her poop was not as solid as before but not musshy either. I also give her liver treats which might be making the poop less solid. I just want her off of the CN asap.


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Is there any breeder over here that is feeding his dogs with TOTW? I wonder if anyone could tell me how much do breeders bags weight....


----------



## rond310 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am thinking of switching from Merrick to TOTW. TOTW is cheaper in the stores by me.


----------

